# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Augstsprieguma efekti, Lihtenberga figūras

## janys

[attachment=0:2gszb40o]lichenberg.jpg[/attachment:2gszb40o] Lihtenberga figūras rodas pie zibensizlādes vai 2,2 Mega voltiem caursitot kādu izolātoru. Interesanti kas vēl rodas no augstsprieguma.

----------


## Vinchi

Man šķiet nebija tik vienkārši. No sākuma organisko stiklu ievieto iekš LINAC (Linear particle accelerator), itkā daļa elektronu paliek iesprostoti organiskajā stiklā un tad ar augstspriegumu plus mehānisku sitienu rodas tās figūras.

Skats jau tiešām labs bet mājas apstākļos atkārtot šķiet nereāli  ::

----------

